# How can my husband adopt my daughter?



## jellytot3

Hey, 
I really hope someone can point me in the right direction. I have tried searching online but it all just confuses me.
Me and my husband married last September and have a 2year old together.
My eldest daughter (nearly 6) has only seen her dad a few times and that was when she was 4months old so she doesnt remember him. I have told her about him and she understand that my husband (who she calls daddy) didnt make her.
Her biological dad isnt on the birth certificate, has never sent money or anything and hasnt seen her for nearly 6 years now.

How can my husband adopt my daughter? I have applied to have her surname changed to match ours but we both want her to be adopted by him.
I am in the UK and dont know how it all works.

ANY advice will be greatly appreciated.
x


----------



## aliss

For a parental adoption here (and I think UK is the same), you'll need to go through a family lawyer. I'm sure your circumstances would amount to parental abandonment and be sufficient. Good luck!


----------



## tallybee

My OH is in the process of doing this.

See my reply to this post : https://www.babyandbump.com/home-life-relationships/507785-oh-adopting-my-girl-d.html#post8615786

What I didn't mention there (her LO is too young), the SW will also speak to your daughter, both in your presence and not, to get an idea what she thinks about it. It's important to explain (obv in age appropriate terms, sounds like you are doing well with that re. daddy situation anyway). 

It sounds like in your case there wouldn't be any issues with it.

Also feel free to pm me if you want, it's handy to talk to others going through these things x


----------



## junemomma09

Im in the same situation as you. My daughter is nearly 8 years old, and her biological father has never seen her. My OH and I have a son together and we will be looking into adoption once we're married. But it sounds like you can get abandonment and in the US if thats the case you can have rights terminated and move on to adoption. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## daniellelisa

There is a charity called Adoption UK contact them and they will point you in the right direction, also, a family lawyer that specialises in family law can help. Danielle


----------



## Xuxa

i also wanted to ask the same thing. In my case though, stupid me, the father is in the birth certificate. Is the adoption still possible?


----------



## jellytot3

Xuxa said:


> i also wanted to ask the same thing. In my case though, stupid me, the father is in the birth certificate. Is the adoption still possible?

I think you need the fathers permission if he is on the birth cert x


----------



## Xuxa

jellytot3 said:


> Xuxa said:
> 
> 
> i also wanted to ask the same thing. In my case though, stupid me, the father is in the birth certificate. Is the adoption still possible?
> 
> I think you need the fathers permission if he is on the birth cert xClick to expand...


Don't communicate with him at all, we've tried but he never replies. and it's hard to know for sure where he is... really hope we could make this happen though.:cry:


----------



## MissCherry15

Me and my partner want the same thing once we are married for my daughter, or maybe closer to the date. ive read up alot and it says you dont have to be married. if the biological father sees your child or has any parental responsibility for them he has to be there and has to sign his rights over. however if they are on the birth certificate and dont have any right or responsibility for your child and never has they dont have to sign it over but it would speed things up. 
I also have found that if none of the above applies its a simple request then the courts decide. If the child is young and unaware of whats going on the process is quicker etc.
my local council had a section on there website to talk it all though all the aspects of it. maybe your councils do too :)


----------



## jellytot3

Xuxa said:


> jellytot3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xuxa said:
> 
> 
> i also wanted to ask the same thing. In my case though, stupid me, the father is in the birth certificate. Is the adoption still possible?
> 
> I think you need the fathers permission if he is on the birth cert xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't communicate with him at all, we've tried but he never replies. and it's hard to know for sure where he is... really hope we could make this happen though.:cry:Click to expand...

Oh thats a tricky one. Im sure if hes not taking an interest in the child then the courts will see this and it shouldnt be too much trouble getting the parental responsibilty changed to your partner. Good luck x


----------

